# whats the difference from jujutsu and jujitsu?



## martial artis (Sep 1, 2004)

does any one know the difference from jujutsu and jujitsu? and is hakko denshin ryu a good martial art?


----------



## bignick (Sep 1, 2004)

on is spelled with an i and one is spelled with a u...

that's it...jujitsu is the more modern spelling


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 2, 2004)

Sort of like the difference between Kenpo and Kempo.


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 2, 2004)

You are experiencing the typical writing phenomenon associated with the English language when transcribing foreign words based on onomonpaedic variations: in other words, spelling as they sound because that particular word doesn't exist in the English language.

Jiu-jitsu; jiu-jutsu; ju-jitsu; or ju-jutsu, with or without the hyphen, are all English language spelling variants of the same martial art.

BUT, from what I have read elsewhere, the word 'jitsu' means day, or daytime.

If I spoke Japanese fluently, or at all (which I don't), then I would tighten up my spelling of jujutsu.  Yet I frequently use each of the above spellings as I write about the martial arts.


----------



## bignick (Sep 2, 2004)

i'll usually flip-flop between jujutsu and jujitsu...


----------



## Brother John (Sep 2, 2004)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> Sort of like the difference between Kenpo and Kempo.


No.
Kenpo and Kempo are two distinctly different/divergent arts.
Jujutsu and Jujitsu...the only difference is a U and an I .

Your Brother
John


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 2, 2004)

Brother John said:
			
		

> No.
> Kenpo and Kempo are two distinctly different/divergent arts.
> Jujutsu and Jujitsu...the only difference is a U and an I .
> 
> ...


I used to think so, too.  The characters for both are the same, and some practitioners have changed from one to the other.  That's why I made the comparison to the jujutsu/jujitsu question.  It's all good, though.


----------



## bignick (Sep 2, 2004)

:-offtopic





			
				Patrick Skerry said:
			
		

> You are experiencing the typical writing phenomenon associated with the English language when transcribing foreign words based on *onomonpaedic* variations: in other words, spelling as they sound because that particular word doesn't exist in the English language.


Man i can't believe i'm writing this, I feel like my junior high english teacher...but it was kind of bugging me

I believe the word you are referring to *onomatopoeia, *is a word that mimics the sound of the thing it describes. Buzz, bang, pow etc...

Spelling by sound is referred to as phonetic transcription. 

I hang out with too many english majors....


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 8, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> :-offtopic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But apparently not enough - the word I was actually referring too was onomatopoietic.


----------



## Xequat (Sep 8, 2004)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> I used to think so, too. The characters for both are the same, and some practitioners have changed from one to the other. That's why I made the comparison to the jujutsu/jujitsu question. It's all good, though.


I'll second that.  The symbol in Japanese that translates to the m AND the n sound is the same.  English has similarities.  The word immobile comes from the prefix "in-" meaning "not" and of cousre "mobile."  But try to say INmobile really fast.  It just somed out immobile.  The symbol for m/n kind of looks like our lower-case "h," but more slanted and fancy-looking.  Now, Kenpo and Kendo might be different.  I'm not sure.


----------



## RRouuselot (Sep 8, 2004)

Brother John said:
			
		

> No.
> *1)Kenpo and Kempo* are two distinctly different/divergent arts.
> Jujutsu and Jujitsu...the only difference is a U and an I .
> 
> ...


 
1) Linguistically the are the same in the Japanese Lang., only outside of Japan do they differ because of some political riff between styles



2) Jujitsu is the way non-Japanese speakers have screwed up the pronunciation of the Japanese word Jujutsu


----------

